# Bas Rutten Attacks Shaolin Monk



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2012)

I like this guy, never thought of him as funny............ Nice


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

seasoned said:


> I like this guy, never thought of him as funny............ Nice



I have seen some PSA's he has done for Cartoon Network; he's really pretty funny and seems like a genuinely nice guy too.  Great expressive face also!


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 15, 2012)

Bas Rutten is great.  Even in training videos he has done, he doesn't take himself too seriously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2012)

:lol: Those were great, I never paid much attention to Bas Rutten before, but I may start


----------



## Balrog (Aug 2, 2013)

I think old Bas is having a blast making these!


----------



## Takai (Aug 2, 2013)

Balrog said:


> I think old Bas is having a blast making these!



Probably as much fun as we are having watching them.


----------

